# Stark County



## utahhunter (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi all,

I was wondering if anyone on this board is familiar with Stark county and how the access situation is for an out of state freelancer. Is every good field posted or leased or are there some private farms still amiable to hunters? Any public land besides PLOTS available?

Does it only hold pheasants or can a person find huns and sharptails there as well?

I guess what I'm asking is it worth the drive to check it out or is it all locked up like Hettinger? Thanks in advance for any help.

Best Regards,
Mike


----------



## Southwest Fisher (May 14, 2004)

I grew up in Stark. There is still a lot of posted land all over the county that is readily accessible with a little respect and politeness. True, there are some di**s, but if you take the time to ask nicely and offer a few cleaned birds (which few farmers will take you up on but always appreciate) you should be able to find some decent draws to walk. I know a guy doesn't like to come from that far without a sure thing, but if you make a few good connections they can last for years. As far as non-posted, good stuff is rare but not impossible to find. I'll keep an eye open when I go scouting back home next weekend.


----------

